# News of the Austin area



## Tar-Elendil13 (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi! I don't mind telling you the area I'm in, because I doubt you will ever find me on the off chance that there is a criminal here, which I doubt. Hope that makes sense.




Anyway, Austin is well, great. The temps are getting into the 100's, the Ut campus is jumping, as usual. School's going to start in late august, so I'm not happy about that. More l8ter


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jul 27, 2005)

No offense (I love being Devil's Advocate) but what cause have we to care about various nonsensical pieces of news from Austin  

lol just wondering


----------



## Tar-Elendil13 (Aug 1, 2005)

lol! fine, forget it.TE13


----------



## e.Blackstar (Aug 3, 2005)

I'm just kidding, calm down.  

STORYTIME! *kneels at TE-13's feet* Tell me, tell me!


----------

